# fortis labs,the truth!!



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

i have been made aware of certain posts here regarding fortis,now let me say firstly i am NOT here to sell or promote this lab simply present you with the truth.

i have read the threads in question and i want to inform you all that fortis,and the person who started the thread many months back 'the hunter' are in no way shape or form linked,he has obviously recieved fortis stuff and come here with a view of scamming you,and as fortis is new i can appreciate your concerns.

now normally i would not be concerned about what is written on forums such as this as its pretty obvious every forum has labs they like and labs they dislike,the only reason i have posted this is because the word scammer is mentioned and to set the record straight that there is no link as i said between 'the hunter' and fortis.

i appreciate the feedback from the original thread regarding the packaging and the 'chicken' on the box! and the new products come with a new style box so thank you all for that!!

all i would like you to know is that fortis is a legit ugl trying to put out decent products and so far feedback has been good,i welcome all feedback good and bad as the bad only helps to improve the final product.

all i ask is if you have used fortis and did not like it fine share your experience but please do not post negative comments if you have not.

i will answer any questions you have BUT DO NOT ASK ME TO SELL YOU ANYTHING I AM NOT HERE TO GET BUSINESS ONLY SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: , unbelievable.


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

can i also say if i have broken any rules writing this i apoligise,im not sure how these forums work and i couldnt contact a moderator direct.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

my mates been on two-test and is getting lumps at inj site.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

lots of pain to!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Might help if you read these....The Forum rules... not that easy to miss, its on the home page of the site.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/79006-uk-muscle-co-uk-posting-rules.html#post1296094


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

yes the test 350 can cause some swelling like most high dose test a small amount of users report this,can i ask you though mal did it work for him?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

mate id love to chat but i think i might get mashed if i do,i dont want to upset anymore

people.


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

not sure what thats means but a simple yes or no would answer my question! did the test 350 work for your friend?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

See ya....

YA BARRED....


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Is there real chicken in it mate? I've read the breastosterone enanthate and nandrolone chickanoate are fairly high in protein yes?


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

ha no sir the chicken is no longer with us,the boxes have been redesigned.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

:tongue:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

f_r_l 10 said:


> ha no sir the chicken is no longer with us,the boxes have been redesigned.


Which fowl have you gone with this time mate? :lol:

In all seriousness, fair play if you are actually producing decent products mate. TBF your lab has been associated with the hunter and if that guy is genuinely nothing to do with it and has just tarnished the name of a perfectly good lab then that's not on.

Nice one for clearing it up. If your products are genuinely good then that will emerge soon enough; same if they're bad. It's not particularly hard to gain credibility early on - black widow managed it as their gear had good report from people. Global britannic are doing fairly well too I hear. Now your packaging was pi55 poor before, but if you've sorted that, and the products are good (no PIP, not underdosed etc), and you're not associated with that scammer then best of luck to you


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

f_r_l 10 said:


> yes the test 350 can cause some swelling like most high dose test a small amount of users report this,can i ask you though mal did it work for him?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: , unbelievable.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: , unbelievable.


Didn't see that lol. I've never experienced swelling from any anabolic - that doesn't sound good to me lol


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

LMAO F'in insane

mod please do an ip check on FRL10 and 'the hunter' ( and all the other names he's appeared as)

let me guess flr10 means

****ing rubbish lab 2010??

do us a favour and harass some other forum


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

why? organon sus 250 causes swelling and pain how would test 350!! be any different?

and yes some users do get swelling but this is the minority.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

JCMUSCLE said:


> LMAO F'in insane
> 
> mod please do an ip check on FRL10 and 'the hunter' ( and all the other names he's appeared as)
> 
> ...


 :laugh: :thumb: :beer:


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

i am here to let you know the hunter and fortis are not linked that is all,i appreciate your post.

alisTTair


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

i would welcome this,i really would.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

what causes the swelling,so i can put my friends mind at ease.thanks


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

JCMUSCLE said:


> LMAO F'in insane
> 
> mod please do an ip check on FRL10 and 'the hunter' ( and all the other names he's appeared as)
> 
> ...


i would welcome an ip check i really would.


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

mal said:


> what causes the swelling,so i can put my friends mind at ease.thanks[/quote
> 
> could be a number of things 350 mg per ml is highly concentrated,is he using small muscle groups?
> 
> or putting in more than 1 ml per time?


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

well pal

i already notified pscarb last time someone came on here spamming proline and fortis

he crosschecked ip addresses and matched up to the 'hunter'

no doubt uve learned ur lesson

and moved to another computer at a different address to have a different ip address

i could be completely wrong about fortis..could be best ugl of the century..but i doubt it


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1 ml at a time in the glutes,lumps form and stay around a while.


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

JCMUSCLE said:


> well pal
> 
> i already notified pscarb last time someone came on here spamming proline and fortis
> 
> ...


you are entitled to your opinion,would i be dubious in these circumstances yes i would,and i really wish that idiot 'the hunter' never got his hands on fortis.

i assure you there is no link. but to be written off even slated when there is no link is pretty unfair dont you think?

that is why im here,not to tell you how great fortis is because there are many excellent ugls out there,i have used rohm and prochem myself very good labs,just to set the record straight that fortis is a legit ugl trying to get a decent name when people are very quick to doubt.


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

mal said:


> 1 ml at a time in the glutes,lumps form and stay around a while.


well mal maybe your friend is using the site to much,maybe 350mg per ml is a bit much for him we are all different,maybe he is not going deep enough?

can i ask as i have already is it working for him,you can at least answer that!!


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

if i was you pal

id change ur labs name AGAIN

to

FUB LABS

****ing utter bollox labs

please tell us if fortis has been around for abit now

why u posted up on here as soon as 1 single member made a comment about ur 'product' in a npp thread

have you been monitering us??


----------



## tismanasas (Jul 24, 2009)

This guy is UNBELIEVABLE!!

f_r_l 10=hunter=brew-man=big_alan=tank=Lord_henry=goldenchild08......

hmmmmm whats next?

Dude i bet you re Chackie Chan's cousin from China

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i cannot answer it will all kick off,sorry.im off nowteas ready.mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

f_r_l 10 said:


> why? organon sus 250 causes swelling and pain how would test 350!! be any different?
> 
> and yes some users do get swelling but this is the minority.


I've never experienced swelling or pain with pharma test IIRC. I've experience PIP from a number of UGLs but never swelling. Also, if pro chem can make a test 400 that has absolutely zero pip, why can't you do the same with a weaker solution? Your products sound inferior already mate


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

JCMUSCLE said:


> if i was you pal
> 
> id change ur labs name AGAIN
> 
> ...


1 single member,the original thread was months ago!

no i do not 'monitor' this site i was made aware of it recently and the negative comments,i have a right to tell the truth you have to admit that.


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

tismanasas said:


> This guy is UNBELIEVABLE!!
> 
> f_r_l 10=hunter=brew-man=big_alan=tank=Lord_henry=goldenchild08......
> 
> ...


Bingo

'big_alan' was the chap who had same ip as 'the hunter'

youve tried adding me under goldenchild08 on msn

youve harrassed most of my pals through msn also

weve all blocked you..majically steve phillips trys adding us and throwing same ****ty labs at our faces

please its boring


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

f_r_l 10 said:


> i have a right to tell the truth you have to admit that.


What EXACTLY is the truth...................


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> I've never experienced swelling or pain with pharma test IIRC. I've experience PIP from a number of UGLs but never swelling. Also, if pro chem can make a test 400 that has absolutely zero pip, why can't you do the same with a weaker solution? Your products sound inferior already mate


the test 350 is correctly dosed,it contains test isocaproate and enanthate,it is %4 ba and %18 bb now it has only caused pain in a small numbers of users as has im sure pro chem test 400?

or is it pain free for everyone? anyway im not going to try and compare it to prochem or get embroiled in a dispute about the quality,as you said yourself the truth regarding quality always gets out in the end.

we are looking at putting it in eo to make injections more comfortable for our users.


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

JCMUSCLE said:


> Bingo
> 
> 'big_alan' was the chap who had same ip as 'the hunter'
> 
> ...


with all due respect mate i have no clue who you are,or the people you mention,you have obviously got a downer on fortis and maybe so with some of the threads on here,but i assure you there is no link to the hunter or fortis,what can i do to prove this to you?


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

mal said:


> i cannot answer it will all kick off,sorry.im off nowteas ready.mmmmmmmmm


kick off?

not sure why is it a crime for fortis test 350 to actually work for your friend?


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

no

member 'mal'

posted on this thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/85757-npp-cycle-review.html

few members inc myself slated the lab and majically the owner of fortis has appeared with a thread about the truth lmao


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

JCMUSCLE said:


> no
> 
> member 'mal'
> 
> ...


if you were getting slated with no justification what would you do?

i was made aware of this site and the threads by a third party,why he said now i dont know i wish i knew at the beginning.


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

bassmonster said:


> What EXACTLY is the truth...................


the truth is fortis is a legit ugl,not linked to anyone who has scammed or tried to scam anyone.the products are no better or no worse than the other ugls out there.

that is all i am here to let you all know.

has anyone who is a member here even used the products i would like genuine feedback.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

f_r_l 10 im ready to play devil advocate m8, really i am. You can send me some of your gear to test and I will test it and post what I find 

im a pretty honest bloke too


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

please fortis sir

can you post up some more funky designs of the new 'redesigned' packaging

im dying to see what they look like now

regards

PS - i dont know why your trying to build a postcount

youll be banned shortly  ( AGAIN )


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

f_r_l 10 said:


> the test 350 is correctly dosed,it contains test isocaproate and enanthate,it is %4 ba and %18 bb now it has only caused pain in a small numbers of users as has im sure pro chem test 400?
> 
> or is it pain free for everyone? anyway im not going to try and compare it to prochem or get embroiled in a dispute about the quality,as you said yourself the truth regarding quality always gets out in the end.
> 
> we are looking at putting it in eo to make injections more comfortable for our users.


EO would be a good shout. Fair enough you don't want to open a discussion, but yes IME no one experiences pain with pro chem products. It's the only lab I've used that I can say I've experienced no pip.


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

JCMUSCLE said:


> please fortis sir
> 
> can you post up some more funky designs of the new 'redesigned' packaging
> 
> ...


no pictures or samples sorry,im not here for that,what you mean post count?

banned for what speaking the truth?

can you appreciate its very frustrating to be associated with scammers when actually it couldnt be further from the truth?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

JCMUSCLE said:


> please fortis sir
> 
> can you post up some more funky designs of the new 'redesigned' packaging
> 
> ...


I don't know what to think mate. What exactly is the evidence for everyone thinking he's the same as hunter etc? And I mean real evidence? Isn't there a small chance this is genuine or am I being naive?


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> EO would be a good shout. Fair enough you don't want to open a discussion, but yes IME no one experiences pain with pro chem products. It's the only lab I've used that I can say I've experienced no pip.


i have used prochem myself not the test 400 so cannot comment but i have heard only good reports.

and let me say again only a small,infact very small percentage of users report pain with our test 350,im not saying the gentleman who posted 'mal' is lying but maybe his friend is one of the minority,also many other factors such as the site used and injection technique can cause pain as im sure you all know!!


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

i hope to god hes genuine pal

but with all the **** ive herd about fortis and proline and mugs adding me on msn throwing this **** at me

id keep away personally

stick with prochem mate


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> I don't know what to think mate. What exactly is the evidence for everyone thinking he's the same as hunter etc? And I mean real evidence? Isn't there a small chance this is genuine or am I being naive?


well reading his thread he can hardly read or write by the looks of it,that alone is enough of an insult!!

i assure you all there is no link,i will do what ever it takes to prove this,a mod is welcome to contact me i will even give my phone number if they would like to talk to me.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

JCMUSCLE said:


> i hope to god hes genuine pal
> 
> but with all the **** ive herd about fortis and proline and mugs adding me on msn throwing this **** at me
> 
> ...


I'll definitely be staying away mate, don't you worry. Far too many doubts about this lab now. If I was him I'd scrap the entire name and rebrand the whole fcuking thing; if he's genuine that is.

OP are you a UK-based lab btw?


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

f_r_l 10 said:


> no pictures or samples sorry,im not here for that,what you mean post count?
> 
> banned for what speaking the truth?
> 
> can you appreciate its very frustrating to be associated with scammers when actually it couldn't be further from the truth?


You've got no pictures??? So what about your web site, and how would someone verify the products that they purchase are legit??


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

apparently in another thread fortis is an austrian ugl

im assuming austria is his eyes means = made in a kitchen sink and sterilized with fairy up liquid??

im sorry for the negative comments.. i could be soo wrong coudnt i?


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

JCMUSCLE said:


> apparently in another thread fortis is an austrian ugl
> 
> im assuming austria is his eyes means = made in a kitchen sink and sterilized with fairy up liquid??
> 
> im sorry for the negative comments.. i could be soo wrong coudnt i?


austrian,no sir its a british ugl,the gent who posted about it being austrian looking at the username was a reseller of ours,why he said that is anybodys guess to be honest!


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

tom jones said:


> You've got no pictures??? So what about your web site, and how would someone verify the products that they purchase are legit??


no there is no web site i will not post pics here,if you trust your reseller they will be legit,same as any lab.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

f_r_l 10 said:


> why? organon sus 250 causes swelling and pain how would test 350!! be any different?
> 
> and yes some users do get swelling but this is the minority.


You really are full of it, organon sust doesn't cause pain and swelling, so as for how would your test350 be any different, i don't know??? are you manufacturing under license with strict government quality control guidlines??? you are talking out of your ar5e.

 :ban: :ban:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

f_r_l 10 said:


> austrian,no sir its a british ugl,the gent who posted about it being austrian looking at the username was a reseller of ours,why he said that is anybodys guess to be honest!


End of the day mate, your name has been well and truly tarnished on this site! Stupid threads cropping up by stupid users have lead everyone on the forum to severely doubt your lab. That's not to say you won't do plenty of business supplying to people who don't use this forum but I really can't see you recovering from this on here. Why not just change the name and start fresh? If someone googles fortis labs, currently all they're gonna get is stuff slating it!


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> I'll definitely be staying away mate, don't you worry. Far too many doubts about this lab now. If I was him I'd scrap the entire name and rebrand the whole fcuking thing; if he's genuine that is.
> 
> OP are you a UK-based lab btw?


alisTTair you are entitled to your opinion if you choose not to use fortis i understand fully,all i ask is please do not post anything negative based on previous threads and if you have not personally used the products.

good luck with your training.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

f_r_l 10 said:


> well reading his thread he can hardly read or write by the looks of it,that alone is enough of an insult!!
> 
> i assure you all there is no link,i will do what ever it takes to prove this,a mod is welcome to contact me i will even give my phone number if they would like to talk to me.


Naievty knows no bounds with this idiot.


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> You really are full of it, organon sust doesn't cause pain and swelling, so as for how would your test350 be any different, i don't know??? are you manufacturing under license with strict government quality control guidlines??? you are talking out of your ar5e.
> 
> :ban: :ban:


top post as normal mars


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

f_r_l 10 said:


> no there is no web site i will not post pics here,if you trust your reseller they will be legit,same as any lab.


Well no one's gonna fcuking fake these are they!!? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Fake fortis gear lol :lol:


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> End of the day mate, your name has been well and truly tarnished on this site! Stupid threads cropping up by stupid users have lead everyone on the forum to severely doubt your lab. That's not to say you won't do plenty of business supplying to people who don't use this forum but I really can't see you recovering from this on here. Why not just change the name and start fresh? If someone googles fortis labs, currently all they're gonna get is stuff slating it!


because rebranding would be the easy way i have full faith in fortis and you said yourself the truth gets out in the end,we have many many loyal users and yes the percentage who read this is small but even so i have a right to let you know the truth and clear the fortis name.


----------



## f_r_l 10 (Jan 17, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> You really are full of it, organon sust doesn't cause pain and swelling, so as for how would your test350 be any different, i don't know??? are you manufacturing under license with strict government quality control guidlines??? you are talking out of your ar5e.
> 
> :ban: :ban:


please type organon sus swelling and pain into a search engine sir. there are numerous threads on it hundreds in fact!


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

f_r_l 10 said:


> no there is no web site i will not post pics here,if you trust your reseller they will be legit,same as any lab.


You may trust your re-seller but how does your re-seller know its legit?

What lab test do you have? Do you use pharma grade oil?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hi,im back.there are photos if you look.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

f_r_l 10 said:


> we are looking at putting it in eo to make injections more comfortable for our users.


Why?, "it's only painful in a minority of users" you said. Why don't you just learn how to brew properly :lol: .

.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

f_r_l 10 said:


> because rebranding would be the easy way i have full faith in fortis and you said yourself the truth gets out in the end,we have many many loyal users and yes the percentage who read this is small but even so i have a right to let you know the truth and clear the fortis name.


Get your loyal users to post on here then...or maybe tell us where they post, so we can see what they think...


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

i want to see the new relabelled chicken vials  

not against the rules to post images 'm8'


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

f_r_l 10 said:


> please type organon sus swelling and pain into a search engine sir. there are numerous threads on it hundreds in fact!


Why, iv'e been using it for 20 years.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

silly thread

IP will be passed to police

Bye


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

f_r_l 10 said:


> no there is no web site i will not post pics here,if you trust your reseller they will be legit,same as any lab.


how can anyone trust a reseller of yours when one has claimed the lab is Austrian and you don't know why he said it...


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

tom jones said:


> Get your loyal users to post on here then...or maybe tell us where they post, so we can see what they think...


hold on tom jones

he needs to make 100 different accounts and 100 different usernames for forums to post and rave about fortis

god tom

cut fortis some slack


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i have personaly administered the stuff for him so its done proper.


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

give it 5 minutes hell be back under a new name LMAO


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> silly thread
> 
> IP will be passed to police
> 
> Bye


Gutted lol :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

As folk know me on here,i just come out with it and my honest opinion,and a few guys around my way have used it....and its [email protected] !


----------



## 0059 (Feb 8, 2011)

Iv just taken two test 350 from fortis just now, i will let you all know how i get on, 

taken a ml of deca 250 and a ml of test 350 and ill be taking that twice a week,

chris


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

0059 said:


> Iv just taken two test 350 from fortis just now, i will let you all know how i get on,
> 
> taken a ml of deca 250 and a ml of test 350 and ill be taking that twice a week,
> 
> chris


Now then fortis, how you doing?


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

haha


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

\ said:


> Now then fortis, how you doing?


Nice, lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

0059 said:


> *Iv just taken two test 350 from fortis just now*, i will let you all know how i get on,
> 
> taken a ml of deca 250 and a ml of test 350 and ill be taking that twice a week,
> 
> chris


No you havent


----------



## 0059 (Feb 8, 2011)

an update on what i took so far, the day after taking it was ok, but now the site where i injected it is very tender and has been for the past 2 days, even to touch

im not here for you people that are just going to accuse me of being fortis, im hear to let the people actually know what effects this test 350 has on me, i originally wanted to look on this forum to see if it was worth taking and too no result,

this is for people out there actually wanting to hear the truth

regards


----------



## shaggy89 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi all, im not here to have and argument, im just sharing my opinion and experience on fortis,

I did a test and deca cycle about a year ago, but i used fortis deca,

as i remember it was 100mg per ml deca fortis, i think! May still have the bottle and packaging, (habbit of keeping packaging to compare to the next lot i have to check out for fakes and that lol)

But thats all im saying is that the deca worked fine for me no problem at all, i found it good!

I tried to get hold of this again but knowone can get it at all!

Just saying what happend to me thats all!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Sure it wasn't NPP if at 100mg/ml?


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

I think the prob here is most or some of you think gear is the means all and it fukin ain't by the look on some of your avatars u need a good meal into you before you even think on taking chemicals , ug labs have been around for has many years has I've now even back in the 80s we had ug labs , let me tell you everyone is going on about it pharma grade this and that pharma grade has gone boys and girls it did a long time ago not may if any companies have a licence to manufacture drugs for would be body builders of today .Dorian somes it up blood and guts old school attitude which isn't there today , mobile phones in hands training , talking to eachotherbinbetween sets get a fukin grip boys train hard and I mean hard not 9 10 oooch stop ,eat food that's grows out of the ground proien that breaths fresh air not manufactured protien , drink h20 by the gallon not lager , rest u don't have to sleep just find some were for you time , not going on the **** fri sat and sun , the side effect of the previous is tissue, ooo loops I've give out the holy grail of

bodybuilding don't send me money unlike other so called gurus iam not into bodybuilding for money I love my sport and have done with passion since 1987. send money to your local chit ferns ward what the government are trying to shut we all have one ?.there rant over

chem

c/o powerhouse gym

whitehaven

Cumbria


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

CHILDRENS WARD EVEN lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

chem said:


> I think the prob here is most or some of you think gear is the means all and it fukin ain't by the look on some of your avatars u need a good meal into you before you even think on taking chemicals , ug labs have been around for has many years has I've now even back in the 80s we had ug labs , let me tell you everyone is going on about it pharma grade this and that pharma grade has gone boys and girls it did a long time ago not may if any companies have a licence to manufacture drugs for would be body builders of today .Dorian somes it up blood and guts old school attitude which isn't there today , mobile phones in hands training , talking to eachotherbinbetween sets get a fukin grip boys train hard and I mean hard not 9 10 oooch stop ,eat food that's grows out of the ground proien that breaths fresh air not manufactured protien , drink h20 by the gallon not lager , rest u don't have to sleep just find some were for you time , not going on the **** fri sat and sun , the side effect of the previous is tissue, ooo loops I've give out the holy grail of
> 
> bodybuilding don't send me money unlike other so called gurus iam not into bodybuilding for money I love my sport and have done with passion since 1987. send money to your local chit ferns ward what the government are trying to shut we all have one ?.there rant over
> 
> ...


Good post!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

chem said:


> I think the prob here is most or some of you think gear is the means all and it fukin ain't by the look on some of your avatars u need a good meal into you before you even think on taking chemicals , ug labs have been around for has many years has I've now even back in the 80s we had ug labs , let me tell you everyone is going on about it pharma grade this and that pharma grade has gone boys and girls it did a long time ago not may if any companies have a licence to manufacture drugs for would be body builders of today .Dorian somes it up blood and guts old school attitude which isn't there today , mobile phones in hands training , talking to eachotherbinbetween sets get a fukin grip boys train hard and I mean hard not 9 10 oooch stop ,eat food that's grows out of the ground proien that breaths fresh air not manufactured protien , drink h20 by the gallon not lager , rest u don't have to sleep just find some were for you time , not going on the **** fri sat and sun , the side effect of the previous is tissue, ooo loops I've give out the holy grail of
> 
> bodybuilding don't send me money unlike other so called gurus iam not into bodybuilding for money I love my sport and have done with passion since 1987. send money to your local chit ferns ward what the government are trying to shut we all have one ?.there rant over
> 
> ...


Why bring up an 8 month old post???


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

tismanasas said:


> This guy is UNBELIEVABLE!!
> 
> f_r_l 10=hunter=brew-man=big_alan=tank=Lord_henry=goldenchild08......
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with Fortis, but be careful of assuming that same IP address = same person.

I bet nearly everyone reading this post has an IP address of 192.168.0.something - provided by their internet router.

Click "start", "run", "cmd", and when you get a command prompt (black box with white writing), type "ipconfig" to see your IP address.

My laptop is 192.168.0.9 today - along with millions of others in the world on a home subnet.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Why is this thread open?


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Why is this thread open?


I'm not sure but it amused me reading through it, especially the new fortis user 

Prob tie it's closed?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Zorrin said:


> Nothing to do with Fortis, but be careful of assuming that same IP address = same person.
> 
> I bet nearly everyone reading this post has an IP address of 192.168.0.something - provided by their internet router.
> 
> ...


That's not correct mate. 192.168.whatever is your local address from your router. Your ISP IP addy will be very different, and that's what other people on the internet will see.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

my post isn't about gear its about what bodybuilding is about .not just gear like most of you clowns on here talk about . like how many of you have gone bald with gear post ,FUK sake what's all that about , I donnt need to justify why I wrote it ,I was looking through what used to he a very good site before it was swamped on by new wanna be muscle muppets , most of you want the holy grail the big secrete, igf-1. peg mgf. mfi. b and fukin q lol years of balls to the walls eating that's the key. now I'll go look through more post and jump on them if you want , I don't think pscarb will Barr me ask him !


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

You keep going Ian mate. As usual you're only saying how it is. Long time no speak mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chem said:


> my post isn't about gear its about what bodybuilding is about .not just gear like most of you clowns on here talk about . like how many of you have gone bald with gear post ,FUK sake what's all that about , I donnt need to justify why I wrote it ,I was looking through what used to he a very good site before it was swamped on by new wanna be muscle muppets , most of you want the holy grail the big secrete, igf-1. peg mgf. mfi. b and fukin q lol years of balls to the walls eating that's the key. now I'll go look through more post and jump on them if you want , I don't think pscarb will Barr me ask him !


maybe if cnuts like you posted more oftemn - it would continue to be the great site we know it should be lol

why not get some pics up and inspire and show new trainers old ways instead of just calling them muppets lol


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

what kind of pics you want ? . and be honest with yourself 45 % of posters on here are muppets look through some of the daft posts there posting ye I may start posting again but running a very successful gyms and personal training bodybuilders for may I say for free , I'll post a pic of the collection of 1st place trophies that are collecting dust in powerhouse gym ,


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Pretty harsh branding 45% of people on here muppets.

Look forward to the pics though, can't beat inspiration


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

ur avatar inspired me lol I didn't look like that bad before I started to train .u must be one of the 45 %


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

ooo look u have more posts than me your one of them Internet bodybuilders lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

chem said:


> ur avatar inspired me lol I didn't look like that bad before I started to train .u must be one of the 45 %


Yeah thanks mate! See..... Inspiration


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

chem said:


> ooo look u have more posts than me your one of them Internet bodybuilders lol


Fook me, your a right grumpy sod aren't you!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chem said:


> what kind of pics you want ? . and be honest with yourself 45 % of posters on here are muppets look through some of the daft posts there posting ye I may start posting again but running a very successful gyms and personal training bodybuilders for may I say for free , I'll post a pic of the collection of 1st place trophies that are collecting dust in powerhouse gym ,


well there's room for everyone - muppets, "REAL" bodybuilders like you and fuking sex gods like me lol....post more bro lol, thats all


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Uriel said:


> well there's room for everyone - muppets, "REAL" bodybuilders like you and fuking *sex gods like *me lol....post more bro lol, thats all


he also mentioned clowns in there too lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mal said:


> he also mentioned clowns in there too lol.


Hello !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

mal said:


> he also mentioned clowns in there too lol.


shut it 45 percenter lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Uriel said:


> shut it 45 percenter lol


woh too high,im keeping it real around 30 lol.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Hello !!!


x2 lol.


----------

